# Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour



## djoerni (3. Juni 2013)

Möchte gerne mal eine Tendenz haben in welche Richtung es gehen soll.

Reine Plattentour oder reine Dorschtour. 
Wobei auf reinen Dorschtouren auch immer mit Platten gerechnet werden kann, wenn mit Wattis geangelt wird.


----------



## Frank the Tank (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



djoerni schrieb:


> Möchte gerne mal eine Tendenz haben in welche Richtung es gehen soll.
> 
> Reine Plattentour oder reine Dorschtour.
> Wobei auf reinen Dorschtouren auch immer mit Platten gerechnet werden kann, wenn mit Wattis geangelt wird.



Kann man auch noch die 24 h tour zur wahl stellen?  Damit wäre ja alles abgedeckt. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



djoerni schrieb:


> Möchte gerne mal eine Tendenz haben in welche Richtung es gehen soll.
> 
> Reine Plattentour oder reine Dorschtour.
> Wobei auf reinen Dorschtouren auch immer mit Platten gerechnet werden kann, wenn mit Wattis geangelt wird.


 

hab ja gerade abgestimmt.......|rolleyes und da ich ja für Reppi die "Generalvollmacht" habe, kannst du für ihn bitte bei Dorsch noch einen "Haken" machen? Danke #h


----------



## lausi97 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Da ich die Wahl habörschchen!

Interressant ist,11 Stimmen,bei 4 Post`s|kopfkrat


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Da ich die Wahl habörschchen!
> 
> Interressant ist,11 Stimmen,bei 4 Post`s|kopfkrat


 

(Lausi, man kann doch auch ohne posting abstimmen |rolleyes)

soooo........................ Päckchen ist Richtung Schmallenberg raus , viel Spass, dickes Petri und mach Bilder!!!!!!!!


----------



## rotauge31 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Moin

Bei einer Dorschtour wäre ich auch wieder mit dabei hat leztes mal leider Zeitlich nicht gepasst,wie siest denn mit Kleinboot aus ist die Sache aus dem rennen.

Mfg Rotauge31


----------



## Yupii (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Lausi, man kann doch auch ohne posting abstimmen |rolleyes)



Lass man Erklärbär,
irgendwann wird auch der Sauerländer das raffen


----------



## lausi97 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



Yupii schrieb:


> Lass man Erklärbär,
> irgendwann wird auch der Sauerländer das raffen



Bete mal,das wir bei der Kleinboottour nich per Los aufs selbe Boot kommen.Ich kann nämlich nicht Schwimmen,und nur einer wird nicht Nass. |supergri|supergriwerde das Böötchen bis zur völligen erschöpfung verteidigen


----------



## Yupii (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bete mal,das wir bei der Kleinboottour nich per Los aufs selbe Boot kommen.Ich kann nämlich nicht Schwimmen,und nur einer wird nicht Nass. |supergri|supergriwerde das Böötchen bis zur völligen erschöpfung verteidigen



Die sauerländische Hungerharke ist aber ganz schön am trompeten


----------



## lausi97 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



Yupii schrieb:


> Die sauerländische Hungerharke ist aber ganz schön am trompeten



och nu komm schon,lass mir den glauben|supergri


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

ich hab dann auch mal abgestimmt 24h tou rklingt schon gut


----------



## thomas19 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Wenns ne 24h-tour wird, die Zeit hab ich wohl nicht. Ich fand die Idee mit der Pr. Oeftering gut.


----------



## Skizzza (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Moin Moin! 

Also die 24h Tour klang ja gut, aber wenn einige von uns schon so negative Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, vertrau ich denen auch. 
Generell bin ich sowieso für eine Dorsch-Tour und möchte auch gerne ALLE dabei haben, also einen Kutter finden, für den sich alle begeistern können. Für mich geht es bei einer solchen Tour nicht um die Fänge (auch wenn ich mich bisher nicht beklagen kann), sondern um die Leute! Ich freue mich einfach sehr, wenn ich Alex, Axel, Uwe, Uwe, Michael, Rolf, Jörg, Jörn, usw usw (entschuldigt das ich nicht alle aufzählen kann) treffe. Das ist für mich einfach das größte und genau deshalb möchte ich an so etwas wieder telnehmen! Und natürlich freue ich mich auch sehr über neue Gesichter bzw über Leute, die wieder doch dabei sein können!!!


----------



## Franky D (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Wenns ne 24h-tour wird, die Zeit hab ich wohl nicht. Ich fand die Idee mit der Pr. Oeftering gut.


 
das wäre auch klasse vorallem ein netts zielgebiet bei dr oeftering


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Wenns ne 24h-tour wird, die Zeit hab ich wohl nicht. Ich fand die Idee mit der Pr. Oeftering gut.


 
..........wie schon in anderen postings geschrieben wurde und zum Verständnis aller, *die Pr. Oeftering hat nur begrenzten Platz.......* die Gruppe ist ja gerade dabei noch mehr zu wachsen (#6). Von daher kommt der Kutter wohl nicht mehr in Frage. Sollten wir noch mehr "Zulauf" bekommen, könnten wir evtl. einen Kutter ganz chartern.........#c, mal abwarten.

(Was auch die Kutterkapitäne mal anregen sollte, denn wenn alles soweit passt (Kleinigkeiten gibt's ja immer|bla......... eine bessere Werbung als hier im Board gibt es wohl kaum.#c.........)


----------



## Yupii (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Die SEHO hat den Vorteil, dass max. 35 Leute mitgenommen werden ( für alle gibbet ein Schlafplatz) und daher vieeeel Platz auf dem Schiff.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Ich tacker die beiden Threads mal oben fest, damit das etwas mehr ins Auge fällt und keiner so lange suchen muss....:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich tacker die beiden Threads mal oben fest, damit das etwas mehr ins Auge fällt und keiner so lange suchen muss....:m


 

.....du bist so gut zu uns #h


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Wart's ab.
Vielleicht komm ich ja mit und fang euch alles wech :m


----------



## thomas19 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Ja wenns auf ne Kuttervollcharter hinaus geht, nenn ich mal ein paar hier gut bewertete Schiffe:
MS Einigkeit-HH, 
MS Karoline, MS Südwind, MS Silverland, MS Kehrheim-Burg auf Fehmarn, 
MS Christa-Wismar
MS Forelle unter Bernd Klement-Kiel

sucht Euch eins aus.


----------



## Ines (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Nun sind die Dorschies in dieser Umfrage ja klar in der Überzahl.

Aber bei neun Leuten, die für Plattfisch gestimmt haben, können wir uns ja vielleicht mal überlegen, ob sich die Plattfischfraktion zusätzlich zu einer Dorschtour noch mal "selbständig" macht und dann eben mit neun Leuten auf Platte geht...|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

@Ines

Aber klar doch! Da hätte ich auch Lust zu. Im Frühherbst mal ein paar Platte abstauben. 

@all
Da sich die Nummer ja doch recht Dorschig gestaltet, kann ja nun die Kutterwahl in den Vordergrund rücken. 
Ich persönlich hätte mal wieder Lust auf die Christa von Wismar aus. 
Ist nur doof für diejenigen die sich jetzt eine SH Karte gekauft haben, und dann auch noch den MeckPom Schein bruachen. 
Alternativ Karoline von Burg aus?


----------



## Franky D (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

@ Ines bei neun leutchen wäre schollenbrandy von Fehmarn ja ne echte überlegung wert

Bezüglich des Dorschkutters finde ich die Wahl der Karoline nicht verkehrt zudem würde ich noch Einigkeit oder Monika ins rennen werfen


----------



## lausi97 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



djoerni schrieb:


> und dann auch noch den MeckPom Schein brauchen. wäre doof
> Alternativ Karoline(hallo süße) von Burg aus?




Alle mann auffe Karo,hach isch datt herrlich,endlich wieder mit de mädels rumeiern


----------



## Skizzza (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Moin Moin ihr Lieben!#h

Zur Plattentour, die Umfrage ging ja darum, was wir für die Boardie-Kutter-Tour eher bevorzugen. Ich habe zwar Dorsch angeklickt, weil ich gerne diese junge "Tradition" so weiterführen möchte. Aber ich bin auch gerne bei einer Plattentour dabei. Es könnte also auch mehr als 9 Interessierte geben, wodurch die Lana ja schonmal wegfallen würde. 

Zum Kutter für die BKT, die Christa wäre für mich auch in Ordnung, allerdings hätten wir da wieder die Aufbauten vorne, was zumindest Gespräche während der Angelzeit mit denen "unten" stark eingeschränkt hatte. Und grade die sind ja für mich zumindest einer der Gründe, warum ich diese Touren mitmache  

Die Karoline wäre eine super Alternative, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wann die ihre "Butterfahrten" machen und wann es wirklich auf Dorsch geht.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Zum Kutter für die BKT, die Christa wäre für mich auch in Ordnung, allerdings hätten wir da wieder die Aufbauten vorne, was zumindest Gespräche während der Angelzeit mit denen "unten" stark eingeschränkt hatte. Und grade die sind ja für mich zumindest einer der Gründe, warum ich diese Touren mitmache
> 
> Die Karoline wäre eine super Alternative, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wann die ihre "Butterfahrten" machen und wann es wirklich auf Dorsch geht.


 
Moin Moin,
Da die "24Std von Heiligenhafen" ja ein wenig anklang gefunden haben, aber auf Grund "eines" negativen Berichtes nicht so recht in die Auswahl kommen will, schlage ich alternativ sonst mal die MS Antje D aus Maasholm vor. Von Maasholm aus ist man Reviertechnisch nicht so in "alten Strukturen"  eingezwengt. und fischt mal in "Neuland" Richtung DK und so...
Von Heiligenhafen, Fehmarn oder Laboe aus kenn ich bald jeden Stein und jedes Riff mit Namen :g.... LAAAAANGWEILIG!!!!..... Zudem ist die Antje auch für Gruppen sehr gut geeignet, da es nur im Heck nen Aufbau gibt...
Alternativ könnte ich mir als Startpunkt auch gut mal Rügen oder Kolbarg/ Polen vorstellen. Einfach um mal ne andere Ecke von der Ostsee zu befischen.
Sollte es doch wieder auf "die üblichen Verdächtigen" hinauslaufen würde ich, genau in der Reihenfolge, folgende Empfehlen...
1.) Einigkeit (Terminproblem am WE??)
2.) Südwind (Hammer Skip aber Serviceproblem)
3.) Karoline(Geiles Schiff, Kapitän eher unerfahren aber bemüht)
4.) Monika (Nettes Schiff, guter Service aber Kapiän nicht sehr fischig)
5. Hai 4 (Viel Platz an Deck für alle da keine Aufbauten, Kapitän eher unbeständig)...


----------



## Yupii (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Moin Daniel, du sprichst sicherlich mich mit dem negativen Bericht bzgl. der 24-Stundentour an. Ich bin aber nicht der Einzige gewesen, dem diese Fahrt unangenehm aufgestossen ist. Fakt war: nachts vor der Dahmer Brücke geankert, null Fisch in der Nacht auf dem Schiff gefangen, tagsüber in Sichtweite Großenbrode rumgeeinert. Ich kenne das von Mirko ganz anders, aber jene Fahrt war absolut nix. Daher werde ich auch nicht mehr mit diesem Schiff fahren.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



Yupii schrieb:


> Moin Daniel, du sprichst sicherlich mich mit dem negativen Bericht bzgl. der 24-Stundentour an. Ich bin aber nicht der Einzige gewesen, dem diese Fahrt unangenehm aufgestossen ist. Fakt war: nachts vor der Dahmer Brücke geankert, null Fisch in der Nacht auf dem Schiff gefangen, tagsüber in Sichtweite Großenbrode rumgeeinert. Ich kenne das von Mirko ganz anders, aber jene Fahrt war absolut nix. Daher werde ich auch nicht mehr mit diesem Schiff fahren.


Moinsen Uwe!
Wegen des "einen" negativen Berichts auf der Seho meine ich NICHT speziell Dich, sondern die ganze Tour an sich, da ich ja nun weiß das da noch mehr boardies mit an Bord waren.
Aber da zeigt sich doch mal wieder, das man ein Schiff und seinen Skip nicht nach einem "Ausfall" verurteilen darf. Du schreibst ja selbst, Das Du das von Mirco anders gewohnt bist... Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag bzw. geht die " Tourstrategie" des Skips nicht auf. Ich kann und will nicht glauben das Mirco euch mit Absicht am Fisch vorbeigeführt hat!! Oder Eure letzte Tour auf der Blauort ( mein absolutes Lieblingsschiff!!) Klar ist es nicht schön und sicherlich auch ärgerlich wenn man von der Besatzung oder Kapitän "angemault" wird! ! das kenne ICH auch ganz anders von Eggi nebst Crew!! Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich. .. was wollen wir denn auf so einer Tour? ?.. spass in der Gemeinschaft haben und Fische fangen!!... und das beides kann man sowohl auf der Blauort als auch auf der Seho!!!
JEDER HAT NE ZWEITE CHANCE VERDIENT! !!


----------



## Franky D (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moinsen Uwe!
> Wegen des "einen" negativen Berichts auf der Seho meine ich NICHT speziell Dich, sondern die ganze Tour an sich, da ich ja nun weiß das da noch mehr boardies mit an Bord waren.
> Aber da zeigt sich doch mal wieder, das man ein Schiff und seinen Skip nicht nach einem "Ausfall" verurteilen darf. Du schreibst ja selbst, Das Du das von Mirco anders gewohnt bist... Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag bzw. geht die " Tourstrategie" des Skips nicht auf. Ich kann und will nicht glauben das Mirco euch mit Absicht am Fisch vorbeigeführt hat!! Oder Eure letzte Tour auf der Blauort ( mein absolutes Lieblingsschiff!!) Klar ist es nicht schön und sicherlich auch ärgerlich wenn man von der Besatzung oder Kapitän "angemault" wird! ! das kenne ICH auch ganz anders von Eggi nebst Crew!! Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich. .. was wollen wir denn auf so einer Tour? ?.. spass in der Gemeinschaft haben und Fische fangen!!... und das beides kann man sowohl auf der Blauort als auch auf der Seho!!!
> JEDER HAT NE ZWEITE CHANCE VERDIENT! !!


 
|good: sehe ich auch so


----------



## Frank the Tank (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moinsen Uwe!
> Wegen des "einen" negativen Berichts auf der Seho meine ich NICHT speziell Dich, sondern die ganze Tour an sich, da ich ja nun weiß das da noch mehr boardies mit an Bord waren.
> Aber da zeigt sich doch mal wieder, das man ein Schiff und seinen Skip nicht nach einem "Ausfall" verurteilen darf. Du schreibst ja selbst, Das Du das von Mirco anders gewohnt bist... Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag bzw. geht die " Tourstrategie" des Skips nicht auf. Ich kann und will nicht glauben das Mirco euch mit Absicht am Fisch vorbeigeführt hat!! Oder Eure letzte Tour auf der Blauort ( mein absolutes Lieblingsschiff!!) Klar ist es nicht schön und sicherlich auch ärgerlich wenn man von der Besatzung oder Kapitän "angemault" wird! ! das kenne ICH auch ganz anders von Eggi nebst Crew!! Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich. .. was wollen wir denn auf so einer Tour? ?.. spass in der Gemeinschaft haben und Fische fangen!!... und das beides kann man sowohl auf der Blauort als auch auf der Seho!!!
> JEDER HAT NE ZWEITE CHANCE VERDIENT! !!




gebe dir recht.


also ich hätte großes interesse an einer 24 stunden tour. meine freundin und ich haben uns das für mitte/ ende juli auch mal vorgenommen. denke aber mal nicht das es hier mit einer tour klappen wird, von daher kann sich ja wer lust hat mit einklinken bei uns. wird dann halt eine kleine runde werden was auch nicht so schlecht ist. ich mache mich mal kundig ob die im juli überhaupt solche touren anbieten.


gruß frank


----------



## Yupii (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Also: Ich weiss genau, wie lange ich für das Geld, das solch eine 24-Stunden-Tour kostet, körperlich arbeiten muss. Wenn ich in meiner Praxis nicht *jedesmal *meine beste Leistung erbringe, sehe ich den Patienten *kein* zweites Mal. So sieht das aus. Träumt mal schön weiter#h#h


----------



## Frank the Tank (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



Yupii schrieb:


> Also: Ich weiss genau, wie lange ich für das Geld, das solch eine 24-Stunden-Tour kostet, körperlich arbeiten muss. Wenn ich in meiner Praxis nicht *jedesmal *meine beste Leistung erbringe, sehe ich den Patienten *kein* zweites Mal. So sieht das aus. Träumt mal schön weiter#h#h



Jetzt mal ernsthaft , würdest du mir total von der 24 h Tour abraten?  Ich habe ha auch kein Geld zu verschenken.


----------



## Yupii (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Nein, vielleicht hat er sich wieder gebessert|rolleyes. Du kannst ja dann berichten.


----------



## Kielerfreund (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Oder vieleicht war ja der 2-Metermann mit der Schwimmlehreandrohung da und es ist daher alles besser.


Ja auch Dienstleister haben mal schlechte Laune.

Es sollte nicht sein, aber es ist einfach natürlich.

Ich kenne die Blauort als das Top-Schiff in Laboe, die Seho als den Übernachtungskutter und die Karo noch unter Heiko.

Wenn ich wählen sollte ?

Nein keine Chance ich werde mich, wenn es terminlich passt der Allgemeinheit anschließen.

Wobei die Antje D in Maasholm ???????:l

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Yupii (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



Kielerfreund schrieb:


> Ja auch Dienstleister haben mal schlechte Laune.
> 
> Es sollte nicht sein, aber es ist einfach natürlich.
> 
> ...



Carsten, ja, man kann mal unpässlich sein, aaaaber das darfst du als Dienstleister niemals deinen Kunden zeigen, es sei denn, du hast zu viel Geld und bist nicht auf die zahlende Kundschaft angewiesen.


----------



## thomas19 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Hallo Leute,
man könnte ja mal ne Umfrage machen, so mit Balken u. Prozenten.
Wo jeder für eines der vorgeschlagenen Schiffe stimmen kann.
Ein paar Schiffe waren hier ja vorgeschlagen worden z.B. Einigkeit, Karoline, Südwind, Christa usw.
Ich weiß bloß nicht wie man das macht.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## Reppi (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

Bin ich durch Rolf eigentlich immer noch "entmündigt"|rolleyes|rolleyes??

Werde mich jetzt nach dem Urlaub mal durch die Materie fräsen und schauen; für mich wäre ne 2.Chance auch angemessen und natürlich hätte auch das Neue (24Std) seinen Reiz......


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*



Reppi schrieb:


> Bin ich durch Rolf eigentlich immer noch "entmündigt"|rolleyes|rolleyes??
> 
> Werde mich jetzt nach dem Urlaub mal durch die Materie fräsen und schauen; für mich wäre ne 2.Chance auch angemessen und natürlich hätte auch das Neue (24Std) seinen Reiz......


 
Moin, also "DU" hast dich auch für eine Dorschtour entschieden #6.......
(gebe aber jetzt die "Entscheidungsgewalt" wieder an dich zurück......... soviel "Macht" war mir schon unheimlich )


----------



## Yupii (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

So Mädelz, jetzt werden Sachen gepackt und dann geht`s los. Ich bin dann mal wech|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Umfrage 2. Boardiekuttertour*

viel spass!


----------

